# Giving up pot



## dlggnation (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been smoking marijuana practically everyday for the last 2 years. I really think smoking intensified my SA by making me paranoid all the time. 

It's been 2 days without a single puff and I'm really really bored.
I'm going to try to exercise more to keep my mind off it.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

its hard bro

i love pot, so darn much

youre sitting there, doing something cool, and then you sit there and say to yourself "this would be way more fun if i was high"

Im going to be on probation though, which means I have to quit, and switch over to the legal stuff...


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

I've gone 3 months 6 days without it so far.
2 things made me want to quit. 1st was I couldn't remember my friend's name & I've known him for 3 years. 2nd was when somebody asked me my birthday and I couldn't remember it (wasn't even high).
I knew my memory had gotten really bad but those 2 experiences hit me hard. I think the reason my memory has been affected so much is because I started smoking when I was way too young. 5th grade at a party with my older sister...I think I was 10 maybe 11? Then 2 years later I started popping pills.
Anyway I still drink but no more drugs. What made you quit?


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

P.S. you said you're exercising to keep your mind off it. I drink about 4 bottles of water a day  haha it's a habit now! Every time I think of drugs I grab the water bottle & idk how that started.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

pinkballoon said:


> I've gone 3 months 6 days without it so far.
> 2 things made me want to quit. 1st was I couldn't remember my friend's name & I've known him for 3 years. 2nd was when somebody asked me my birthday and I couldn't remember it (wasn't even high).
> I knew my memory had gotten really bad but those 2 experiences hit me hard. I think the reason my memory has been affected so much is because I started smoking when I was way too young. 5th grade at a party with my older sister...I think I was 10 maybe 11? Then 2 years later I started popping pills.
> Anyway I still drink but no more drugs. What made you quit?


what the hell dude lol

you couldnt remember your own birthday? Ive been smokin weed for years and would never forget something like that.. or a best friends name.. and I snorted pills, acid, mushrooms, the whole nine yards

haha please dont think Im trying to be an @$$, Im not, I just am baffled that you would forget your own birthday man. thats pretty hardcore.

EDIT: I didnt mean that in a bad way at all, or in a mean way, I was just really surprised. you must have had some guuuuuuuuuuuud bud.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

pinkballoon said:


> I've gone 3 months 6 days without it so far.
> 2 things made me want to quit. 1st was I couldn't remember my friend's name & I've known him for 3 years. 2nd was when somebody asked me my birthday and I couldn't remember it (wasn't even high).
> I knew my memory had gotten really bad but those 2 experiences hit me hard. I think the reason my memory has been affected so much is because I started smoking when I was way too young. 5th grade at a party with my older sister...I think I was 10 maybe 11? Then 2 years later I started popping pills.
> Anyway I still drink but no more drugs. What made you quit?


lol sounds like you was smoking rocks or WET.
Jk but that's crazy.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope you do well with giving up bud, I know for myself that weed really made my anxiety and issues a lot worse and that I kept on smoking for a lot longer than I should have, its hard but its good to stop once you realise that it is starting to cause you problems, because otherwise the problems will get worse and worse


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

If you really like smoking so much get yourself a medical card and start smoking strains like bubba kush that are especially made for calming down your anxiety levels. If you do really want to quit just man up and do it It can be done !


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Why would you miss it if it made your SA worse? But yeah... exercise is a good substitute.


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

successful said:


> lol sounds like you was smoking rocks or WET.
> Jk but that's crazy.


No at my peak (when I was living in multiple houses so I got away with everything) it was just bud daily, running on uppers, and sleeping on downers. When I wasnt high I felt horrible and couldnt do anything.



Quinn the Eskimo said:


> what the hell dude lol
> 
> you couldnt remember your own birthday? Ive been smokin weed for years and would never forget something like that.. or a best friends name.. and I snorted pills, acid, mushrooms, the whole nine yards
> 
> ...


The weed was imported which was always a very painful wait so in the mean time we would get medical marijuana from cali & colorando. Normal neighborhood grass didnt satisfy me & my sister anymore haha :cigoh the money we have wasted...but all that is behind us now.


----------

